# trying to decide new upgrade?



## Saver345 (Jan 18, 2006)

There are so many things that are going across my mind when it comes to my next upgrade. 
exhaust?
headers?
Cams?
trying to decide out of these three on what to do. But which ever one it is i'm going nismo. So if anyone has advice i'll take it. thanks


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Exhaust is the easiest to do with the cams and headers about the same(very difficult)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i like all the nismo stuff, personally
but you need to decide what route you're going before you start modding.

it'd be expensive to go with all nismo n/a upgrades and then decide you want forced induction!


----------

